# Hello



## Tom Jr. (Feb 11, 2014)

Greetings all. My name is Tom McCoy Jr. and I am currently the SW of Johnson City Unity Lodge #970 in Johnson City, New York. I am a member of the Scottish Rite, York Rite, Shrine, etc.
  I am also the director of the recently established, first Masonic Angel Fund in New York State.
  We are a small lodge but we are working to make "Masonry Happen."


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Tom.


----------



## goomba (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 12, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 12, 2014)

Tom Jr. said:


> I am also the director of the recently established, first Masonic Angel Fund in New York State.



What's this about?  I'm used to "Angel" being "Investment Angel" for early stage investors who help people bootstrap new businesses but there could be some many other meanings in our context.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tom Jr. (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks!

The Masonic Angel Fund provides modest assistance to children in need who do not fit the criteria for the usual social-service programs. We work with the local high school to provide coats, shoes, athletic equipment, field trip fees, etc. The school decides if a child is in need of our help, contacts us, and we fill the need. We write the check, buy the coat, etc. and deliver it to the school the next morning. The child doesn't know where the assistance comes from.  It's really a great program.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome Brother Tom!


----------

